# Hello World! I'm a Newbie :)



## colleen (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi! I'm a newbie here. I recently signed up to this forum site because I really want to hear your stories out there. I am interested in tanning topics as well as to healthy matters. *Thanks* in advance for your stories. I'm excited to share my stories to you guys.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 26, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

colleen welcome to IM! 

FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

BTW, you can upload your pics here Photo Gallery.

Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## MtR (Jan 26, 2010)

You are also a spammer.  

Nobody wants links to your shit scam melanotan site.


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

colleen said:


> Hi! I'm a newbie here. I recently signed up to this forum site because I really want to hear your stories out there. I am interested in tanning topics as well as to healthy matters. *Thanks* in advance for your stories. I'm excited to share my stories to you guys.


hi colleen , ide love to hear some stories..lol


----------



## pitman (Jan 26, 2010)

Robert said:


> colleen welcome to IM!
> 
> FYI - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks!
> 
> ...


any reason we are posting in newbe section and it says its not???


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2010)

MtR said:


> You are also a spammer.
> 
> Nobody wants links to your shit scam melanotan site.


 
how can u tell its a spammer? just wondering.. but i tink he might be talking too himself


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 26, 2010)

When you first come here and your first 5 posts are all about promoting your site.....it's usually a spammer.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 26, 2010)

min0 lee said:


> When you first come here and your first 5 posts are all about promoting your site.....it's usually a spammer.


----------



## colleen (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi! Guys I'm back. Thanks for all your reply and also thanks for your warm *welcome*. I don't know why there some people who are saying that I'm a spammer? How can I handle that kind of reaction?

I know the reason why they call me that because I share my story in of the thread here. How come? But I'm just curious about the sharing of thoughts here. Is there any limitation? I'm just wondering about the definition of a spammer, if a member mentions a website is it called a spam? 

LOL   It's funny how to experience the ambiance here and trying to here all your thoughts, ideas and suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 27, 2010)

*I'm Just Asking.*



min0 lee said:


> When you first come here and your first 5 posts are all about promoting your site.....it's usually a spammer.



Does it mean newbies (oh, like me) are forbidden to share link? 

I never wanted to sound so rude but is that a rule?


----------



## heavyiron (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## pitman (Jan 28, 2010)

MtR said:


> You are also a spammer.
> 
> Nobody wants links to your shit scam melanotan site.


mtr
hi colleen welcome back...


----------



## Dandanaco (Jan 29, 2010)

pitman said:


> mtr
> hi colleen welcome back...



that's stinks..


----------



## colleen (Feb 3, 2010)

*Thank yah guys!*

Hi! Guys, Good mOrning'. I'm back from a long weekend vacation. Just droppin' by to Thank all you guys for welcoming me. Thanks for your warm welcome and ready to learn new things here. Thank you sO much!


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Feb 3, 2010)

welcome!!


----------



## MtR (Feb 3, 2010)

pitman said:


> mtr
> hi colleen welcome back...


 

I'm surprised you can actually turn on your computer, I've been on message boards for a long time and I'm very good at identifying spammers and gimmicks.......oh and idiots, Hi Pitman.


----------



## Dandanaco (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> I'm surprised you can actually turn on your computer, I've been on message boards for a long time and I'm very good at identifying spammers and gimmicks.......oh and idiots, Hi Pitman.



Have you identified me?


----------



## colleen (Feb 3, 2010)

MtR said:


> I'm surprised you can actually turn on your computer, I've been on message boards for a long time and I'm very good at identifying spammers and gimmicks.......oh and idiots, Hi Pitman.



Dude! Don't yah wish!


----------



## MtR (Feb 4, 2010)

Dandanaco said:


> Have you identified me?


 
Considering you advertised your twitter account and have had pretty much zero input on these forums other than saying you are so interested in meeting people I would say that you are a very lonely spammer Like I said you aren't doing anything I haven't seen hundreds of times already. Your gimmick friend or your second account is "in my thoughts" so I'm sure you already knew this, and with you being "in my heart" well....I'm blushing. Fuck off, nobody cares about your fucking twitter tan account. 



colleen said:


> Dude! Don't yah wish!


 

Maybe you and your friend can link me to another melanotan site?


----------



## Dandanaco (Feb 5, 2010)

MtR said:


> Considering you advertised your twitter account and have had pretty much zero input on these forums other than saying you are so interested in meeting people I would say that you are a very lonely spammer Like I said you aren't doing anything I haven't seen hundreds of times already. Your gimmick friend or your second account is "in my thoughts" so I'm sure you already knew this, and with you being "in my heart" well....I'm blushing. Fuck off, nobody cares about your fucking twitter tan account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"in my thoughts".. I mean "in your thoughts"?.. who uses that? (honestly) I have no second account.. haha.. I'm just playing with  you, you hated coleen so much hehe.. I thought you're going to identify me as IDIOT hahaha..  

BTW, soon it will  be Valentines day.. here is your .. from your lovely lonely spammer that lives in your heart


----------



## Perdido (Feb 5, 2010)

I'd give odds D & C aren't even female.


----------



## Dandanaco (Feb 5, 2010)

rahaas said:


> I'd give odds D & C aren't even female.



eek.. now its turning ridiculous..


----------



## Perdido (Feb 5, 2010)

You don't have much of a sense of humor do you?


----------



## Dandanaco (Feb 6, 2010)

rahaas said:


> You don't have much of a sense of humor do you?



Is mr. rahaas pertaining to me?


----------



## Dandanaco (Feb 7, 2010)

Dandanaco said:


> Is mr. rahaas pertaining to me?



anyway, I won't took it seriously..


----------



## Dandanaco (Feb 8, 2010)

Can anyone please tell me why I got deduction on my reputation with this thread?


----------



## Perdido (Feb 9, 2010)

I get them all the time.
Like my training partner says: Only thing worse then being talked about is not being talked about.


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

MtR said:


> Considering you advertised your twitter account and have had pretty much zero input on these forums other than saying you are so interested in meeting people I would say that you are a very lonely spammer Like I said you aren't doing anything I haven't seen hundreds of times already. Your gimmick friend or your second account is "in my thoughts" so I'm sure you already knew this, and with you being "in my heart" well....I'm blushing. Fuck off, nobody cares about your fucking twitter tan account.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mtr completed idiot...


----------



## pitman (Feb 9, 2010)

ohhh , hi colleen and dan......lol


----------



## MtR (Feb 10, 2010)

pitman said:


> mtr completed idiot...


 
LOL@ your IQ of 40


----------



## pitman (Feb 10, 2010)

MtR said:


> LOL@ your IQ of 40


lol@ i would just once love to see that finger go threw your fuckin head..mr mtr and thats with love bro...


----------



## ominer21 (Jul 19, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Stang50 (Jul 20, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## undead (Jul 20, 2011)

welcome


----------



## jmat2407 (Jul 20, 2011)

hi welcome to the site!


----------



## powerhouse212 (Jul 21, 2011)

welcome


----------



## quick01 (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

